# Am officially a member of the NMC!



## maddeh (Jul 14, 2011)

Just received my pack and little ID card in the post ^^
I am strangely excited!


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Cool! Welcome to the best club in the world, ever!


----------



## maddeh (Jul 14, 2011)

Thank you  Can't wait until I can start breeding for show, but am trying to gather as much information as possible beforehand! Hope to meet you at one of the shows next year


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

You too! If you need any help with anything please do get in touch


----------



## maddeh (Jul 14, 2011)

Sarah - I've just been on your site again (it is very nice by the way!) and noticed that you also keep cockroaches! I have some Madagascan Hissing 'roaches which are about 3 years old now (maybe older), and just this week I keep finding them on their backs weakly flailing their legs. Once they are upright they lack coordination. I suspected that some sort of chemical may have got in contact with them, though I am unsure how this has happened. I was just wondering if you had any tips on food that would be easy for them to eat as they don't seem able to position themselves on the veg that is in there.... or should I just accept that they are near the end?
Sorry for the long post, but it has been troubling me!


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

I would imagine they are nearing the end, three years is very old for hissers. Mine ended up as you described. I left them for about a week but it just got worse. In the end I couldn't watch it any more so I culled them


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Welcome to the NMC, Maddeh. You're going to love it!
Are you hoping to attend any of our shows next year? You must make yourself known to us all x


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

:welcome1 have you decided on a variety ?


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

welcome!


----------



## maddeh (Jul 14, 2011)

Thank you for the advice SarahY, I do think they must just be getting on a bit but will see how they do!
I really want to get to as many shows as possible next year, but I'm still learning to drive! I will try and say hello to everyone 
I currently have a trio of variegateds that I got from Dave Safe at the Real London Show this year, which were initially going to be pets only, but now that I've looked into the showing side of keeping mice I'm determined to give it a go! I'm going to keep this line going until I am able to put the necessary effort into breeding show worthy mice, but the litter that I've had so far has been very nice  However, I would like to breed another variety alongside my varies, but am not sure of what would be most compatible? Any advice would be very much appreciated!


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Agoutis would probably make the most sense. I'd say black, but you'd have trouble finding them. Agoutis can be used to outcross your variegateds (although that would eventually result in agouti variegated, don't know if that's OK with you) and it's in a different showing section to variegated. Most agouti lines carry cinnamon, so you'd get two colours in the one line.


----------



## maddeh (Jul 14, 2011)

I actually really like agouti, and haven't seen an agouti variegated yet so that would interest me


----------

